# Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?



## utmtman (Mar 8, 2007)

I saw on the news today about the local indians at the grand canyon building an overlook over the cayon, some 4000 feet up.  It will be a walk way with a glass floor you can look thru to see the cayon below.   I guess if one is bothered by heights it will not be the best of sites to visit.   I might check it out just for the heck of it.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 8, 2007)

RE: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?



I don't know if I'd get on it, looks a little scary to me.  


http://www.grandcanyonskywalk.com/home.html



Wow! It's opening up this month! I can't believe 126 people at a time will be allowed on it. My knees are shaking just thinking about it, ha ha.



http://www.grandcanyonskywalk.com/update.html


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

My wife read something about it costing $25 to go out on it.  I don't think I would go out if they paid me.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

Yes, DL,
but where else could you get buried in such majestic splendor for 25 bucks??????


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

If it collasped I would think I was on my way to hell. :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

I'd be out there in a minute.  

Been to the canyon twice and WAY past going back.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 8, 2007)

RE: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

Funny but I have jumped out of perfectly good airplanes and yet some things like this new walk make me nervous.  LOL I guess if I had a chute on as I walked it I might be ok.  They say they are also building a cowboy town (???? what kind of town is that????) and an indian village for those other types (chickens with weak knees like me) to visit.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 8, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

Now there is just something wrong with "jumping out of a perfectly good airplane." :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Mar 9, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

Not as bad as "not jumping out of an airplane which has decided not to fly any more"


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 9, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

I jumped out of helicopters and off big cliffs on long ropes back a few years and that convinced me I don't like high places.  Didn't have any options at the time. :bleh:


----------



## utmtman (Mar 12, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

Well actually I was greedy and I figured it was an additional 110 dollars a month and only had to do that once every three months so amounted to 330 dollars a jump.  LOL  Took up a foriegn language for the same reason as well as volunteered for combat at every turn and always tried to find the best way to reenlist to get added bucks.  Dang now that I think of it I was one greedy cotton picker.   LOL


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

Lee were you a Ranger?  Semper Fi:  1st Recon Battalion.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 14, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

Army, Special Forces, 20 years and retired, oorah.  And I too have come out of whirly birds head first and feet first on long ropes, as well as a few mountains and a few bldgs.  Also scuba qualified.  Done some diving in both pacific and atlantic oceans as well as quite a few lakes in the states.  And I stayed for 20 for the money, I love the retirement bucks.  My wife worked for the IRS and retired and she makes less than I do for 30 years than I get for 20.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 15, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

Lee, my hat is off to you.  That's an impressive resume.  I figured Ranger for sure and maybe Special Forces with the  foreign language.  Thanks for your service. 
I added my four in the Corps to 27 years DoD Civilian (Air Force) Program Control Div Chief, for a total of 31 years and a nice retirement at age 51.  That equates to 12 years RV'ing so far.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 21, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

They walked and lived to tell the tale!

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20070321/D8O0GGI00.html


----------



## utmtman (Mar 27, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

I see only one problem with this new exhibit or walkway, its too damn expensive for my blood.  I dont think I would pay 75 dollars to see something I could see for free, maybe not from above but from the other side and above or even by going down the river in one of the river boats.

DL I would have loved to stay for more than 20 but I got hurt in my 18th year and had to quit with 20.  I crashed and burned on a jump in 88 and retired in 90.  I will always cherish that which I learned and all the places I got to see over my 20 years.


----------



## hertig (Mar 27, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

$75?  I thought it was $25, but even that is too much for me.

I did pay somewhere around $75 to see the Canyon, but that included being picked up at the campground in the morning, taken to the best places with the crowds avoided, given expert lectures and questions answered, and returned to the campground in the afternoon.  Also included the Canyon entry fee.  Now this was a bargain, in my opinion.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 27, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?



It is only $25 which really isn't _too_ bad considering the thrill you'll get when you *FALL*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  http://www.grandcanyonskywalk.com/update.html


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 8, 2007)

Re: Did you see the new Grand Canyon Attaction?

ROAD TO SKYWAY IS NOT AN EASY DRIVE:  5 hrs from the South Rim of the Grand Canyon, 4 hrs from Flagstaff, AZ, 121 miles from Las Vegas, NV.  The closest City is Kingman, AZ, 70 miles.  The Hualapai live on the remote western edge of the canyon.  A high clearance vehicle recommended.  A good portion of the road is unpaved and the last 14 miles are teeth-chattering washboard.
Now the good news:  It costs $49.95 to just view the Skywalk.  "Visitors must pay $74.95 to $199 to walk on the Skywalk, depending on what other activities they do".  Sounds like a real bargain. :laugh:


----------

